# Rügen Juli Urlaub Brandungsangeln



## F.Fritz (11. Juli 2017)

Im Thread https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=2007&page=4 bekam ich leider keine Antwort. War trotzem da, 1 große Platte auf Tauwurm, aber zu viel Kraut und Geröllproblem. Vorzeitig abgebrochen. 
Weit und breit sah ich keine Angler an verschiedenen Orten am Ufer. Auch alle Leihboote waren im Hafen. |bigeyes

Daher möchte ich einen eigenen Thread eröffnen und noch konkreter fragen.

Was geht auf Rügen im Juli vom Ufer aus im Bereich Dranske bis Sassnitz? (Boot mieten fällt finanziell aus.)

2 Stück 420 cm Brandungsruten vorhanden, Spinnrute vorhanden.

Platten, Hechte irgendwas wird doch in die Pfanne oder Gefrierfach zu bekommen sein? 
Leider ist das größte Problem, an das Wasser mit dem PKW und dem ganzen Gerödel heran zu kommen. Und nicht dann noch mit Watstiefeln nochmal x Meter zurück zu legen.

Ab Samstag habe ich 14 Tage dort, Eure Tipps, nebenher zum Familienurlaub,  umzusetzen....

Über Eure Antworten freue ich mich sehr, danke!


----------



## F.Fritz (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rügen Juli Urlaub Brandungsangeln*

Herzlichen Dank bastido!#6

Bei Dranske war ich 100 m vom Militärzaun weg, da ist ja bissl Sand zwischen und die 30er Platte ging auf Tauwurm. Meine Wattwürmer waren qualitativ schlecht.

Am Montag waren wir bei Kreptitz spazieren und Steine sortieren. Das sieht da schon gut aus. Auch, weil du es erwähnst, werd ich da mal hin mit dem Gerödel und die Kröte schlucken, dass es bissl Fußweg ist.

Also ok, vorhandene Wathose nehm ich mit, ob die noch ok ist nach 4 Jahren Schrank...
Wie weit läuft man denn rein? Hüfthöhe? In der Zeit sind doch schon Bisse an Rute 2. Na, das muss ich praktisch erst mal dort üben|rolleyes

Rettungsweg 2 weiss ich auch, wo das ist.

Glowe nach den Buhnen: meinst du die Buhnen, die Richtung Westen(Juliusruh) nach der 33ten Buhne aufhören? Wenn ja, wären das 500 m Fußmarsch von unserem Ferienhaus bis dorthin.
Glowe Hafenbereich darf man nicht? Weiter östlich des Hafens auch nix?

Das mit der Spinnrute bezog ich ehr auf Bodden und Hechte usw. . Beispielsweise Wiek Hafen aber Angelverbot im Sommer. Goorer Berg/Vitt war ich auch am Großsteingrab. Leider fand ich keine Treppe runter zum Strand. 
Zum Dorf Vitt komm ich mit dem PKW nicht mal in die Nähe.

Was "nicht die beste Zeit" betrifft. Bei -dem- Sommer dieses Jahr lässt sich das nicht so verallgemeinern. Ich sehe da durchaus Chancen, je nach Wetterlage. Bericht folgt.

Prima, nun weiss ich, worauf ich mich einlasse dort. Eigentlich reicht mir die(deine) eine Antwort schon.
Es sei denn, es weiss noch jemand eine 3*** Kühlmöglichkeit Bereich Wiek 16. bis 19.7. Meine Unterkunft kann es nicht.?



bastido schrieb:


> Dranske ist nix zum Brandeln und Tauwürmer schon gar nicht. Wattwürmer bekommst du z.B. in Altenkirchen oder Bergen. Ich würde es entweder an der Außenküste(Kreptitz, Bakenberg, Möwenort) probieren oder im Tromper Wiek(Drewoldke, Glowe nach den Buhnen, Juliusruh Rettungsweg2). Außer in Kreptitz empfiehlt sich überall eine Wathose um auf Weite zu kommen. Im Tromper Wiek sind auch immer wieder Aale dabei.Generell ist das jetzt natürlich nicht die beste Zeit, was auch die wenigen Angler erklärt.
> Mit der Spinnrute wird es noch schwieriger, zumindest in der Ostsee. Kleine Blinker bringen in Glowe auch mal dicke Barsche in der Dämmerung. Ansonsten tiefes Wasser zwischen Goorer Berg und Vitt oder raus aufs Riff in Kreptitz, Wathose vorausgesetz.
> Mein erster Weg ginge nach Bergen in den Anglertreff Rügen, Wattwürmer kaufen und sich von Ole erklären lassen ob überhaupt und wenn wo was geht.(vorher anrufen und Würmer bestellen)


----------



## Ossifischer (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rügen Juli Urlaub Brandungsangeln*

in breege am hafen hast du sehr gute Chancen und kannst mit den Auto bis ran fahren ! oder in glowe ganz links neben den dlrg haus bis ans ende der buhnen werfen!


----------



## Sandbank (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rügen Juli Urlaub Brandungsangeln*

Der Urlaub ist zu Ende.

Das Wetter war grenzwertig, ein NO Sturm 6-7, sehr wechselhaft. Derzeit starke Insektenplage auf Rügen, besonders Westseite.

Gefangen habe ich von den 4 Angeltagen nichts, fast nichts.
In der Ostseebrandung ging nix, teils von Mücken aufgefressen bei Nonnevitz. Einziger untermaßiger Dorsch bei Glowe östlich Hafen. Schabe voller Kraut durch Sturm. Zu hohe Wellen bei Blandow beim Spinnangeln.
Beim Boddenangeln mit Wathose gab es einen untermaßigen Hecht am letzten Tag und noch einen Barsch 33 cm der mich am Grill etwas milder stimmte.

Gefangene Fische in der Ossee: alle auf Tauwurm!!! 
Die Wattwürmerversorgung funktionierte ungenügend, zu wenig Shops, teils halbtot oder dürr. 70% weg geschmissen.

Fazit: Da fahre ich nicht mehr hin, auch im Frühjahr/Herbst nicht.


----------



## Sandbank (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rügen Juli Urlaub Brandungsangeln*



Ossifischer schrieb:


> in breege am hafen hast du sehr gute Chancen und kannst mit den Auto bis ran fahren ! oder in glowe ganz links neben den dlrg haus bis ans ende der buhnen werfen!



Am vorletzten Tag war ich an deiner beschriebenen Stelle. Kein Platz, reichlich Angler.
Habe das Geschehen der Angler 2 h beobachtet, weil völlig überlaufen auch von Touristen und viel Bootsverkehr. 
Da fing niemand was.


----------



## exstralsunder (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rügen Juli Urlaub Brandungsangeln*



bastido schrieb:


> Dranske ist nix zum Brandeln und Tauwürmer schon gar nicht.



Warum das denn nicht?
Als ich noch in Dranske gewohnt hab (zu tiefsten DDR Zeiten) gabs weit und breit keinen Angelladen...geschweige denn Wattwürmer. 
Diese kommen Rund um Rügen auch gar nicht vor.
Mit Tauwurm hatten wir bei Dranske zwischen den Buhnen recht gute Fänge auf Aal und Plattfisch mit Tauwurm. 
Richtung Kreptitz war auch schon mal ein Dorsch dabei.


----------



## hans albers (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Rügen Juli Urlaub Brandungsangeln*

ganz ehrlich:  

brandeln im sommer ist wirklich
nicht empfehlen, da einfach wasser zu warm
bzw. fische tiefer stehen.

brandungszeit ist eigentlich ende september bis januar.

frage mich immer, 
da so viele fragen hier kommen im urlaub
an der ostsee zu angeln, was die leute da erwarten.

teilweise  geht noch  was von der seebrücke,mole,anleger
auf plattfisch oder makrele.

vom boot dann auch auf dorsch, makrele, platte.


----------

